# May 2017 rainbows!!



## amanda1235

Hey everyone! Spent the last year going through fertility treatments (all in sig) and after 2 back to back losses, I just found out I'm pregnant again! This time feels stronger, as the first time, my first beta was only 47, then rose, then fell immediately after. The second time, my initial beta was 15, then fell to 12 two days later. Weirdly enough, 2 WEEKS later it was at 350, then fell after that, so the dr's still don't know what happened there. Feeling much better about this one, as I got my first BFP on a FRER at 10dpo, and the lines only got darker and darker, and at 16dpo my beta was 478. We transferred 2 embryos, so I have to wait until my first scan on the 20th, (I'll be 6w2d) to see if there are one or two in there! 

Anyone else wanna join?


----------



## Tweak0605

I'll join!

I'm pregnant with baby #2, due May 2nd (ish). I had an early miscarriage in July, and got pregnant immediately following it. With the miscarriage, my levels started at 800 and then fell to 300, but then rose back to 400, until finally dropping back to 0 a couple weeks later. It was a highly stressful situation, and this pregnancy actually caught us by surprise since we weren't exactly trying. 

I'm trying my hardest to stay positive. I've had 3 total miscarriages, so it's quite hard. But my symptoms are the same as my pregnancy with my daughter, so it comforts me a bit. I have my first ultrasound September 19th, when I'll be one day short of 8 weeks. Praying so hard we see a heartbeat!


----------



## amanda1235

Hi! Welcome :)

Did you have blood drawn this time?


----------



## Tweak0605

I did! It went from 31 at 10 DPO to 217 2.5 days later. I had it drawn on a Friday afternoon first, and then Monday morning for the 2nd draw. Doctor was happy with it, so I haven't had anything else done since that. Makes me nervous, but I have good symptoms, so trying to stay positive.


----------



## amanda1235

That's good! What symptoms do you have? I'm due May 14-ish, so you'd be a couple weeks ahead of me I guess. Mostly I've lost my appetite, can't seem to eat much more than crackers and plain pasta. I know I should be getting healthier things into my system, but that's all I can handle. Not super nauseous, but just feel "off" boobs hurt off and on also. It freaks me out though, that the symptoms come and go. I'll feel ok one minute, and start freaking out.....I guess it's normal for them to come and go though. The one thing I haven't really had this time, that I had in the 2 previous losses is PMS type cramping. I get some weird crampy, pains....but they're definitely not like PMS cramps. So trying to stay positive!!


----------



## Tweak0605

It's so hard to stay positive after a loss!

I have mild nausea in the morning. If I don't eat every couple hours, I start getting hungry and nauseous again. I dry heave or gag over smells, but haven't gotten sick yet. Very mild sore boobs, and mild tiredness. I remember being legit exhausted with my daughter, and it worries me that I'm not as tired. The cramping for me has been unreal this time! I've heard the cramping can be worse for 2nd or subsequent pregnancies. I was freaking out the other day bc it was so intense I was almost nauseous bc of it! I'm on progesterone this time around too, which makes me a little more comfortable as well. I was on them for my daughter too, but not for my last pregnancy.


----------



## amanda1235

Yeah, because of the IVF I'm on progesterone too. Mine are the injections though, not much fun!


----------



## lesondemavie

Hi there, mind if I join? I don't feel comfortable moving over to the regular pregnancy boards just yet. We just got our rainbow BFP on Labor Day (our first BFP was on NYE). Guess our baby really likes holidays :haha:. I was in total panic yesterday, but I'm feeling much better today. Since my loss was an mmc at my first ultrasound, I keep getting this overwhelming feeling of just wanting to know sooner, but my ob isn't very reassuring &#128542;. Would be nice to be around some other women who understand how hard this all is even though I'm so happy and it's so worth it. This will be #1 for us and we are so ready to be parents. Are you both using frers as well or just relying on your betas? I'm anxious to see mine go darker than control and I think I have hcg envy. They're darkening, but not yet darker than control. Only 15 DPO though so trying to relax and just wait. Ob won't do a beta for me yet bc I'm "too early," but I say it's just early O discrimination (since they go off of LMP and not O and I O'd on CD11).

Oh and I'm also on progesterone like you both, but mine is for LPD!


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome!

I'm so mad for you that your OB won't do a beta yet! I had mine done at 10 DPO but I had to really push for it. It angers me how non-chalant OBs are about early pregnancy and pregnancy loss! I hope you can get a beta done soon!

I haven't taken any tests since I took the one at 12 DPO. I'm trying to relax a bit more and just relied on the fact that my beta doubled and I've had no bleeding or spotting. My very first pregnancy was a MMC so I know the heartache, so I'm praying we see a heartbeat on our first ultrasound. 

I have a LPD as well! I was supposed to take Clomid after my last miscarriage but never got to that point! So I'm praying everything's ok, since I've never successfully had a pregnancy without it.


----------



## amanda1235

Hi Lesondemavie! 
I'm using FRERs, I think my test got darker than control the evening of 15dpo, and then I took one yesterday for fun, and the control line was very faint, (19dpo). I think I'm going to stop taking them though now, as I'm not sure they can get darker, and I'm just going to end up scrutinizing them to figure out if one looks darker than the other. Already yesterday, the test line didn't look quite as dark as the one before, but maybe because the other one's been sitting out for 4 days lol. I'm going on the fact that since the control line got lighter, that's gotta be a good sign. Done with FRERs though! I do have a couple CB digis though, as I do want to see them go to 3+. I figure I'll take one tomorrow (I'll be 5w) and then wait a few days and try again. Don't worry about the beta #, honestly sometimes knowing is more stressful than not. When's your first scan? I go in at 6w2d, as I'm with an RE. I also just had 2 back to back m/c (April and June) so I hear you on the anxiety!!! I do feel like this is finally it though, so trying to stay positive! Never even made it to the scan before. 

What kind of progesterone you ladies on? I've tried Crinone, Endometrin, and am now doing the injectable kind (which I prefer believe it or not).


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm on Endometrin. Besides the gross discharge (sometimes it's yellow/light brown which scares me!) I don't mind it. 

Woke up and just soooo nauseous this morning. Ate a bagel with butter but still feel :sick:. I do love having the symptoms though. As long as baby is okay, I can deal with it. Almost one week until my scan!


----------



## amanda1235

I feel the same, I keep saying I won't complain about ANY symptoms. Bring 'em on!!


----------



## lesondemavie

...and it looks like a chemical for me...best of luck to you both


----------



## amanda1235

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh lesondemavie, I'm so so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Classic Girl

Oh no Les. So sorry.

Hi there. I'm pregnant with baby #3 and 5w2d. I'm 43 and my husband (remarried) is 34 and desperately wants a child of his own. I was done after my 2 (one is 17 the other 9 and both have diagnoses...ASD and mood disorder respectively) but I fell madly in love with him and in love with the idea. We got pregnant 2 months after the IUD was removed but at 5w3d I started spotting and went thru a m/c that devastated me. After 6 months of trying and a mix of supplements we finally conceived. I'm giving credit to Vitex, Baby Aspirin and Geritol complete! I'm scared but things do seem different this time. I got my :bfp: at 9dpo rather than 14, levels almost tripled in 48 hours and my boobs are so sore. I have my first scan tomorrow just to see what's going on up there!


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome Classic! PAL is so scary. I've got my fingers crossed for your ultrasound today - hope it goes well!


AFM - Ugh. I really really hate PAL. It stresses me out so bad. Woke up this morning, and felt pretty normal. Gagged/dry heaved a few times, but not feeling as sick and boobs aren't as sore. I have my intake appt this morning, but my ultrasound isn't until Monday. This one has to stick, cause I don't know if I can go through 1st tri again :cry:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey! So anyone else had Pms type cramps? I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow, and last night I started getting some cramps. Didn't last long, and today it seems to be back to just pulling, tight sensations. Totally freaked out though. My first scan is on Tuesday, and I'm super anxious. This is our first, after 2 early miscarriages, and a year of fertility treatments. 

Classic, did you have your scan?


----------



## NinjaPanda

Hi there, I think I'll join you ladies if I can. I got my bfp last week. This is pregnancy #3 after two losses. Hubby and I have been trying for two years so I am trying to be cautiously optimistic. My OB has me on Endometrin, Heparin (I am high risk due to a clotting disorder), and baby aspirin this time around. Should be due around May 22 if all goes well.


----------



## Cariad_x

Hi ladies. Is it OK if I join? I found out (for definite) that I'm pregnant today. Going off a possible lmp I'm 3 weeks 6 days but got a positive on a digi so think I might be a bit further along. 

I've got a 3 year old son to my ex fiancé who I conceived with no issues other than slight bleeding twice in the pregnancy. During the year after he was born in suffered from 3 CPs, just after this FOB and I broke up (due to multiple reasons. Were on very good terms now). Last February I fell pregnant to a guy I was seeing and lost the baby at around 7 weeks. 

I was on the pill every time I fell other that with DS. They were all unplanned and with the MC in Feb I was in a really bad place emotionally and not really looking after myself and was really stressed. With this baby I came off the implant in July and my OH and I used condoms as we were planning to TTC in December. Were both delighted and said we'd be happy if an accident happened. The implant is all that ever worked for me apparently!

I have everything crossed that this is my sticky rainbow baby but I'm terrified. 

I hope you're all having safe and healthy pregnancies &#9825;


----------



## NinjaPanda

Does anyone else have a minor freak out in their mind whenever they feel a minor cramp or tugging feeling? Yesterday I kept feeling almost like I pulled a muscle near my pelvis. That's the best way I could describe it because it wasn't really a cramp but I couldn't help but have a minor freak out in my head. I mean, I know that things need to grow and expand and all and that with it will come those minor cramps and tugging feelings but it scares me every darn time! :(


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Ninja, I definitely freak out when I have more cramping or pressure. A couple weeks ago it was so intense I was really worried. I heard 2nd or 3rd pregnancies, the cramping and pressure can be worse. And it definitely has been. 


I had my first ultrasound yesterday morning! I was SO worried. I haven't really had much for symptoms, so I was freaking out we wouldn't see a heartbeat. But, I have one beautiful baby in there growing right on target, measuring 8w1d, with a strong heartbeat of 176! The nerves will never go away, but I feel like I can breathe a bit more. I'm still worried, since I have had a MMC in the past, but I'm trying to remain positive and hopeful. Once I can find the heartbeat with my own doppler, I'll be a bit more relieved. I have my next appt in 2.5 weeks for a hb check and prenatal physical, and if they can't find it, they'll send me for an ultrasound immediately.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey ladies! Just had my first scan at 6+2. (Never made it this far before!!) everything looked good, measured at 6+1 and saw the little heartbeat flashing away! It was too far from the transducer to get the heart rate, but we could see it flashing clearly on the screen!


----------



## Tweak0605

That's wonderful amanda! So happy to hear that!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ahhhh! So exciting and such promising news! I am so nervous and eager for my first ultrasound. I feel like that will put my mind a bit more at ease as I never made it to my first scan the first two times. I lost my first two at 6w and 5w. My first scan is on Oct.5th though, so a bit longer to go. :(


----------



## Cariad_x

Congrats on the scans ladies! I'm seeing my mw next Thursday and if she isn't able to offer me an early scan then OH and I are going to book one. It'll drive me crazy waiting till 12 weeks worrying otherwise.


----------



## Starlight2012

hi ladies, mind if i join? we have one beautiful 2.5 year old daughter after ttc and fertility treatments of 2 years. Over the past year, we surprisingly conceived naturally twice but both ended in miscarriage (one at 5 week and another MMC at 9 weeks). So we just did a round of IVF in Aug and found out we are pregnant again - fingers crossed this one sticks! I am 6 weeks along now and EDD around May 19. i will have an u/s appointment on October 4, which will be around 7.5 weeks or so. I wish I could flash forward to 12 weeks and know that all is okay! 

amanda & tweak - how wonderful to hear that you both had great u/s appointments!!!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Oooh, Star... we're pretty close! My first u/s is Oct 5th. I'm due May 22. ^.^


----------



## NinjaPanda

ughhhhh, I hate the paranoia! This morning I woke up after having a dream(or rather, nightmare) about miscarrying again only to have terrible cramping. Turns out I was just a little constipated. It freaked me out SO MUCH though. With my first mc, I was constipated quite a bit and when I had thought I was just cramping from that, I ended up losing it. I hate being such a nervous wreck. It'll be nice to pass the 6w mark though which is in a few days but my 7w scan can't come soon enough!!! Can Oct 5th come faster, pls?!?!?


----------



## Maze

Mind if I join?

I haven't had a miscarriage in awhile, mainly because the last time I was pregnant was almost 4 years ago... but I did have miscarriages in-between my two youngest kids. They were so hard on me, the sting hasn't completely gone away. 

So despite being tired, despite no cramping (a little pressure here and there and some tenderness in my back if I sit funny for too long) no spotting, having sore boobs, headaches, and a very dark BFP from the get of (and several following) I still find myself thinking I am going to lose this baby...

Part of the problem is, I am with a new partner and this is his first. It was unplanned... so unplanned in fact he was getting the old 'snip' in a few weeks. However, since finding out, he has been over the moon and I am terrified of disappointing him. :(

Keep trying to encourage myself, reminding myself that I've never MCed when I got a dark positive and had not spotting... don't know why that isn't enough though. I'm a mess!

Congrats to everyone though, hopefully we all get through this with a happy ending. :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

Last night freaked me out so much. I woke up at around 1:30am to a sharp cramping feeling. Thankfully there was no blood or anything but it scared me SO MUCH. I think it was a combination of having to pee, my 50lb pitbull laying directly on top of me (how he got there, I have no clue! lol), and hunger or growing pains but I had such a hard time sleeping afterwards. I swear, can Oct 5th come any faster??? I just want to see that I have a happy healthy bean growing in there! :(


----------



## Tweak0605

Welcome Maze	! I was such a mess in the very early stages after I got my BFP. PAL is so hard! 

Oh Ninja! I'm sorry you were freaking out last night. I remember having lots and lots of stomach pains and stomach pressure at that stage. It's never easy with any aches and pains and pressure. I think I ate something that didn't agree with me on Monday night, and I was up for a few hours with sharp pains in my stomach. It definitely scared me! October 5th will be here before you know it! :hugs:

So AFM, I'm over 10 weeks!! On Tuesday, I was able to use my doppler and find the heartbeat!! I was shocked because I couldn't find my daughter's until around 12-13 weeks. But there it was, the beautiful fast galloping horse sound. I was able to find it Wednesday as well, since my daughter wanted to use the doppler, even though she still doesnt know about the baby. But knowing I can find it, makes me definitely feel a bit better!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Thanks... on the plus side (funny that it's a plus) I am still sick as a dog. Last night I craved chili. Today, as I was dishing leftover chili for my lunch I wanted to hurl. Sense of smell def feels heightened, that's for sure! lol. At least the symptoms are comforting as much as they suck to deal with.


----------



## Starlight2012

Ninja - my u/s is on Oct 4, so a day before yours and it does seem like it is taking forever to get here!!! Once we are through the weekend, it will just be a couple more days :) hope it flies by for you.

tweak - that is so exciting you can hear the heartbeat on your doppler!!! what a wonderful sound


----------



## amanda1235

I had my 8 week scan today, and they found another one!! That being said, one baby has a nice heartbeat of 170, but measured 7w4d even though they say I should be 8+1, and I thought I was 8+2. I'm trying not to stress, as the hb was strong, and I've read all over the place that measurements can be off by up to a week. The other baby only measured 6w2d and was too small to get a heartbeat reading, although there was something there. The tech is pretty sure I'll lose that one, but at least there's one strong little bub. 
Anyone have any thoughts on the measuring smaller, or much smaller twin?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have no experience with twins but with dd we went in at 6+4 and she measured 5+6. I was positive of my dates and even felt implantation happen. By 10 weeks she was 2 days behind and by 12 she was a day a head. When they are that small so many things play in to it like quality/age of equipment, skill of tech, size/growth of individual baby (like adults are not all the same size neither are babies). 
As for twins they grow slightly differently as well I hope the smaller baby will catch up and next scan you get great news. GL


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, just got back from my u/s appt and looks like I have a new EDD... May 18th! Baby measured at 7w6d with a heart rate of 157bpm


----------



## Starlight2012

That's fantastic ninja - glad your u/s went well! I had mine on Oct 4th and baby was measuring two days ahead of expected at 7w6days with an EDD of May 17th :) heartbeat was around 170. Was a beautiful thing to see! Now I am counting down to my next appointment on Oct 31 for my 11 week u/s - i will feel much better after that one if all goes well. fingers crossed!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Wow, what a strong heart beat! Our new EDD's are one day apart!!! My next u/s isn't until the 8th of Nov though. I'm so impatient. Waiting will be so difficult!


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh Amanda. I'm sorry to hear they found another baby that was much smaller :( But it sounds like you have one strong baby there, with a nice heartbeat. I have heard of people measuring up to a week smaller, even my u/s tech said it's like a 1-2 week range of how the baby could be measuring. I hope the smaller baby will grow and catch up, and you get good news at your next scan.

Congrats on a good scans Ninja and Starlight!! That's awesome! Strong heartbeats!!

I had my 11 week appt yesterday. I was SO nervous, bc my symptoms have really subsided these past couple days, and I really don't feel pregnant. She put the doppler wand on my belly and immediately found the heartbeat! Nice and strong and fast, and 170s like it was at my last ultrasound. Such a relief. I think she was surprised how fast she found it, and how loud it was. Still waiting on my call to set up my NT scan. It needs to be done between 11 and 13 weeks, so they better call me soon. I just can't wait to see this little baby again! <3


----------



## Starlight2012

tweak that is amazing that you had a good 11 week appointment. may have put your mind at ease!!!

time seems to be crawling by right now till our 11 week appointment which is on Oct 31. we previously had a m/c at 9 weeks, so am feeling a bit antsy but trying not to think of it too much!

hope all you ladies are having a good week :)


----------



## amanda1235

How's everyone doing?


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'm doing alright.... Soooo looking forward to first tri ending soon! I'm in another group on FB for ppl expecting in May though, and one of the ladies made a post for first time mom's about what to expect with birth. Needless to say, I am officially scared shitless. lol


----------



## amanda1235

Lol I'm also ready for first tri to be over. 12 weeks today! I have my NT scan Thursday. There's a thread somewhere about people funny/awkward birth stories. Some were freaking hilarious, but yeah, definitely a bit scary!


----------



## Tweak0605

Ninja - I read all kinds of stories about birth/labor with my 1st. It wasn't nearly as bad as things I read! 

amanda - good luck with your NT scan! 



I'm doing well! Can hardly believe I'm almost 15 weeks. Most days I feel pretty good, except the tiredness. I feel more tired now than I did when I was in 1st tri. Between work and my super active 4 year old, I feel completely exhausted all the time. 

Been using my doppler more and more since I've hit the don't feel pregnant stage. I can find this little one's heartbeat pretty quick now and can hear it super loud and strong. Love that amazing sound. Pretty sure I'm already feeling the early movements as well - lots of tickling popcorn feeling in my lower abdomen. Just can't wait for the movements to get stronger!


----------



## beccabonny

Hi, ladies! May I join you? I'll be 13wks tomorrow. PARL has been really anxiety-inducing - the only source of comfort has been the wonderful ladies on BnB. I do just have a good feeling about this one, and I'd love to follow along with your journeys as well :)


----------



## amanda1235

I hear you on the anxiety! I've had 5 scans, and they've all been great. Trying to relax now that week 12 is here, but it's not that easy! Lol I wish I could have a scan every few days!


----------



## beccabonny

I know, even though the doctor says any risk is now minimal, sometimes I just feel like I'm going crazy, or in a dream state and I will wake up and not be pregnant, or other kind of mental thoughts. I think things will be better when I can feel the baby!


----------



## NinjaPanda

I hear ya... I want to feel the baby already because the "not feeling pregnant stage" is starting to hit and I will be 12 weeks this week. I want to know everything is going well.


----------



## amanda1235

Oh how I'm dying to feel baby move!!


----------



## beccabonny

Ok, definitely in the not feeling pregnant stage now! Anyone felt any movements yet? How's everyone doing? Has anyone started a pregnancy journal yet?


----------



## Tweak0605

Most of the time I totally don't feel pregnant!! In the mornings mostly I can feel baby - feels like my lower abdomen is being tickled. It's so amazing. But other than that - nada. I barely felt movement this morning and had extreme back pain, so I whipped out my doppler and found the HB. I can't wait to feel those movements much stronger!


----------



## beccabonny

Sometimes I feel little flutters, but I just write it off as gas :haha: Sorry about your back pain! I'm glad you have the doppler to rely on. I've been going back and forth about getting one for like two months now. Anyway, only a matter of time until you will be feeling very strong movements!


----------

